# How to ID an old car



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I have a circa 1940s photo of my grandfather with a car from around that time.

Does anyone have a reliable source to help me ID the car? I'd just like to email a photo to that individual and see if they can tell me what it is.

Naturally, then, if there's been a kit of that car, I'll build one. Grampa's gone, unfortunately, but it'd be fun to have a model of his old car.

Jeff


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Post a pic here.Another good site is www.jalopyjournal.com


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Shouldn't be any harm in posting the pic here. Lot of car guys here could ID it or knows someone who could.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yes, upload it to the hobbytalk photoalbum and link to it here. I love a good mystery.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

or... www.imageshack.us


----------

